# Newbie, just Acquired a Pierce Chainless Ladies Bicycle.



## Glassman (Feb 10, 2017)

Hello everyone. I’m a newbie from Brockport, NY with a Pierce Chainless Ladies Bicycle that I just got from an estate. Serial # 96637. I believe that it is a 1901 or 1902 judging by the lack of shackles on the forks. It looks like it has most of the original parts on it, (Wood wheels, fender, etc). I don’t believe the pedals and grips are correct and am not sure about the seat, however I am a novice when it comes to this bike. The drive line and brakes work perfectly. I don’t know much of its history except that it had a 1948 Buffalo Bicycle License attached to the head tube. I would like to know if anyone can give me an idea as to its value as I am undecided about keeping or selling it. Right know I’m leaning more towards selling it.

I have posted about 30 pictures on photobucket at the following address.

The password is “chainless”

http://s926.photobucket.com/user/jneuffer/library/Pierce Chainless Bicycle

Thanking all of you in advance, Jim


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 10, 2017)

Boy oh boy!!!! What a find!


----------



## RJWess (Feb 10, 2017)

1111


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 10, 2017)

Grips, seat, pedals, and kickstand all not original to bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 10, 2017)

That's a nice find - I would suggest taking your time and listen to many helpful voices before moving forward.
Just my


----------



## gtdohn (Feb 10, 2017)

Jim, dark grey strip at the top of the page. Click on the icon of an envelope.
You have messages.


----------



## Glassman (Feb 10, 2017)

dfa242 said:


> That's a nice find - I would suggest taking your time and listen to many helpful voices before moving forward.
> Just my View attachment 420985




I think you gave me the best advice thank you.
I am absolutely overwhelmed by the amount of replies, advice, and offers. 
As I have no idea as to the bikes value at this time, I am just trying to comprehend it all. Jim


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 10, 2017)

Whoever gets this, please don't blow it apart. Too much of that going on. She deserves better...


----------



## kermit (Feb 10, 2017)

The blue pain IS original.. Needs pedals, seat, grips. Just give it a good cleaning and lube and enjoy it..


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 10, 2017)

Welcome to the cabe Very nice score on the bike


----------



## Glassman (Feb 10, 2017)

kermit said:


> The blue pain IS original.. Needs pedals, seat, grips. Just give it a good cleaning and lube and enjoy it..



And tires. Thanks, Jim


----------



## Brian R. (Feb 11, 2017)

Beautiful, and a cushion frame too! That was a very high class, high priced bike in its day. Nice find - as good as it gets. You will need some very good luck or a wheelbarrow full of cash to find correct period pedals, also known as "unobtainium". In the meantime, rubber block pedals will do. How is the gear drive, does it turn smoothly without binding? I imagine it will need some fresh lube. Enjoy!


----------



## Glassman (Feb 11, 2017)

While it was turned over for the pictures I tried the gear drive and did it turn smoothly without binding.
I also tried the brake and it worked. Jim


----------



## sm2501 (Feb 11, 2017)

Now I know who outbid me...


----------



## Karine:Chris (Feb 11, 2017)

hello Jim, you don't seem to get to many public opinions on value, probably just opinions of value from people trying to buy it
I was also curious about value so, I did a quick online search and Copake actually sold one 2016-04-16, in pretty similar condition for 2574,00 USD   ....     so the bike is probably worth at least that.
(difference noted ... fork, rear hub, grips, pedals, seat, 1 fender brace, year but don't know if it's older of newer???)

so we are putting an open offer of $2600 USD cash for it
local pick-up, no shipping


----------



## Karine:Chris (Feb 11, 2017)

bike sold at auction on February 8th, 2017
here:
http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/auctionview.cgi?lid=2837321&kwd=pierce bicycle&zip=&category=0
http://www.bontragerauction.com/


----------



## Glassman (Feb 11, 2017)

Karine:Chris said:


> hello Jim, you don't seem to get to many public opinions on value, probably just opinions of value from people trying to buy it
> I was also curious about value so, I did a quick online search and Copake actually sold one 2016-04-16, in pretty similar condition for 2574,00 USD   ....     so the bike is probably worth at least that.
> (difference noted ... fork, rear hub, grips, pedals, seat, 1 fender brace, year but don't know if it's older of newer???)
> 
> ...






Karine:Chris said:


> bike sold at auction on February 8th, 2017
> here:
> http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/auctionview.cgi?lid=2837321&kwd=pierce bicycle&zip=&category=0
> http://www.bontragerauction.com/



Thank you for the offer however I have not decided as to keeping or selling. The family says sell but I like it. 
I was told that the Copake Auction bike that you refer to had a problem with the drive line and the outer gear housing was wired together. Jim


----------



## Karine:Chris (Feb 11, 2017)

Glassman said:


> Thank you for the offer however I have not decided as to keeping or selling. The family says sell but I like it.
> I was told that the Copake Auction bike that you refer to had a problem with the drive line and the outer gear housing was wired together. Jim




who knows really?  I would take any of the 2!  not too picky


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 11, 2017)

So just curious what this sold for at the Bontrager auction? To the credit of the Copake bike it looks to have correct seat and pedals. Driveline issues on these can be very expensive so if this one is in good working that is a big plus. V/r Shawn


----------



## Karine:Chris (Feb 11, 2017)

I was told that it sold for $1700 plus buyer's premium and sales tax!


----------



## Karine:Chris (Feb 13, 2017)

our source was active during the auction, so this is the actual hammer price


----------



## gben (Feb 14, 2017)

Someone just sold a Pierce with front and rear supspension on Ebay which was a men's bike for $3000. It was a men's bike which might make it worth more, but lady's bikes are probably more rare and yours is a shafty and in as good or better shape so that might even it out. You can always sell things like this but you can not always buy them no matter how much money you have because there are simply not many of them out there. If you do not need the money hang it from your garage ceiling and enjoy it, you can always sell it in the future if you need money and in the meantime it will increase in value, there is not many better places to put your money than in a desirable collectible like this.

      I found a really cool Pierce from this era locally last year in pretty good shape and posted it up here. The scumbags came out of the woodwork immediately and offered me half or less than it was worth. I am holding onto it because I love bicycles and I am not in a bind for cash right now, and I am glad it is around. Here is the Pierce that just sold on ebay:


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Pierce-Bicycle-/152401784467?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=6b4Zd0mUUZ2IBY%2FxuhnZ9GbpQCM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 14, 2017)

I personally think the open offer made here was fair. As for increasing in value I can't say that I agree with that statement. Obviously the money offered would be a healthy ROI at this point. Who knows what the offers may be down the road. Your bike, your decision. BTW calling people "scumbags" will probably not endear you to anyone here and, no, I was not one of the people who made an offer.


----------



## Glassman (Feb 14, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I personally think the open offer made here was fair. As for increasing in value I can't say that I agree with that statement. Obviously the money offered would be a healthy ROI at this point. Who knows what the offers may be down the road. Your bike, your decision. BTW calling people "scumbags" will probably not endear you to anyone here and, no, I was not one of the people who made an offer.





gben said:


> Someone just sold a Pierce with front and rear supspension on Ebay which was a men's bike for $3000. It was a men's bike which might make it worth more, but lady's bikes are probably more rare and yours is a shafty and in as good or better shape so that might even it out. You can always sell things like this but you can not always buy them no matter how much money you have because there are simply not many of them out there. If you do not need the money hang it from your garage ceiling and enjoy it, you can always sell it in the future if you need money and in the meantime it will increase in value, there is not many better places to put your money than in a desirable collectible like this.
> 
> I found a really cool Pierce from this era locally last year in pretty good shape and posted it up here. The scumbags came out of the woodwork immediately and offered me half or less than it was worth. I am holding onto it because I love bicycles and I am not in a bind for cash right now, and I am glad it is around. Here is the Pierce that just sold on ebay:
> 
> ...




Thank you for the thoughts. I did see the bike on eBay however it was not a chainless as I saw a sprocket on it. Yes I have had several very good offers and a couple of low offers. However  I wouldn't call  any of them scumbags. Jim


----------



## Glassman (Feb 14, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I personally think the open offer made here was fair. As for increasing in value I can't say that I agree with that statement. Obviously the money offered would be a healthy ROI at this point. Who knows what the offers may be down the road. Your bike, your decision. BTW calling people "scumbags" will probably not endear you to anyone here and, no, I was not one of the people who made an offer.



Check the posters name, he was not the owner of the Pierce chainless Bike


----------



## Karine:Chris (Feb 14, 2017)

I don't think our offer is a "scumbag" offer ... whatever the meaning of it is??
I think it's a fair offer for this bike at this time!  Will it increase or decrease in value in the future ... who knows! If I could tell the future, I would be buying stock options, not bikes. Ok some bikes as well 
I did all the research I could, past similar sales, actual sale price, tried to compare condition as best I could. 
Can't go off hearsay as to compare the actual condition of the drivetrain, but if there was a problem with it, I am pretty sure a reputable auction house like Copake, would of said something about it. They seem to be pretty knowledgeable about bikes, they don't call them Pierce "Arrow"   . The Copake bike sold to an online bidder, so I am sure they wouldn't want any problems from an undisclosed malfunction.
I think the sale price at $1700 is actually a fair price, and it seem like actual experienced bike collectors were also bidding on it. So if it was worth more, why didn't it go higher?
We made the offer public, to be total transparent, but we can't make anyone sell a bike.
That decision is in the owner's court, hopefully this post is not about fishing for offers for as long as possible.

Best thing, if you are really wanting to sell, just put it on Ebay ..... you will then know the real market value at this current time.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 14, 2017)

Glassman said:


> Thank you for the thoughts. I did see the bike on eBay however it was not a chainless as I saw a sprocket on it. Yes I have had several very good offers and a couple of low offers. However  I wouldn't call  any of them scumbags. Jim




Sorry that was a grammatical error on my part. I should have said "his bike, his decision" referring to the original poster. Gben was the one that made the "scumbags" comment in regards to his bike. Sorry for any confusion. V/r Shawn


----------



## Edinmass (Feb 14, 2017)

I just purchased an identicle bike in overall similar condition. I have been trying to find a source of information for parts and help understanding what is correct for the unit. The frame has a  Colombian Exhibition decal on it, and a 1902 serial number. Same color, wheels, etc. I need to learn how, what, and where I can get tires front and rear,(correct size), correct hand grips, and a new rear wooden rim and spokes as mine are damaged/bent. Overall condition of paint is very good, nickel is decent to slightly pitted. Source of bearings would be nice. This bike will end up in a Pierce Arrow museum along side several cars, a motorcycle, a later Pierce bike, an ice box and bird cage all manufactured in Buffalo Ny. Any help would be very much appreciated. I'm kind of desperate to get this done for display this spring if possible. I have a decent budget to work with. Also have some extra wheels, bars, and seats from the era. Unfortunately the bike is quit a distance away right now and I can only post photos of the front wheel, pedals, and handle bar. ANY and All comment will be helpful to this cycle newbie. Attached are some photos, thank you, Ed


----------



## Edinmass (Feb 14, 2017)

Photos of rear hub that I need spokes and a wooden rim for. Photo of a Pierce ice box made in 1892, same company and factory as the chainless ladies bicycle I am working on. Hope the ice box photos are ok, if not I'll take them down. Ed


----------



## Karine:Chris (Feb 14, 2017)

the ice box is awesome, 
do you have other pictures of what you are working with (bicycle wise)? might help sourcing parts

do you have a badge?  otherwise here:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pierce-Arro...hash=item2efadac5e8:m:mDd-WTJRmjEfJzOC9JWKnog
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pierce-Arro...174016?hash=item2ed8493d00:g:OCIAAOSwF1dUQgSf

tires, if the bike is for show only,  I would go with these
https://www.universaltire.com/universal-brand-tires/universal-bicycle-tires.html

1" nipples for wood rims here:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-1-l...540829?hash=item465d17a2dd:g:BQIAAOSw5dNWtMZb

stainless steel spokes can be bought at your local bike shop, here is a link to calculate the lenght, if you don't have a reference for the back wheel, otherwise, just buy the same lenght:  (usually if you have the bike shop lace the wheels, they sometimes just give you the spokes, but they won't have 1" nipples, just bring them the ones you will buy)
http://www.bikeschool.com/tools/spoke-length-calculator

grips should be easy to find, are your bars 7/8"?

is your hub 36 spokes for the back wheel?   guessing it's a tubeless, PM me .... I can get you one for cheap

bearings, if you have the originals for size, your local bike shop should have them, otherwise, send me the size and I will send you some  ..... guessing they are free? not caged?


----------



## Edinmass (Feb 22, 2017)

Not trying to hijack this thread, but thought it would make sense to keep things consistent. I have made a good contact that's helping me and I am very thankfully. Some more photos......


----------



## Edinmass (Feb 22, 2017)

The decal is from the Pan American Exhibition in Buffalo Ny, from 1901. Is this thee correct year of my bike? Serial number can be seen in the above photo. Thanks, Ed


----------



## Karine:Chris (Feb 22, 2017)

you know what is VERY interesting about the Pan-American decal is that it could actually be the decal used by Pierce to denote the model of your bicycle and not only in reference for the Exhibition in Buffalo NY.

the fact that the decal is located right behind the headbagde is also very odd to me, probably helped to protect it so well

because, after seeing your decal, I did a bit of research online and Pierce's model #292, 294, 296, 298 and 299 (chainless/cushion frames) when combined with a New Departure hub coaster brakes where known (in the 1901 catalogue) as the Pan American Specials

check your PMs, I sent you a catalogue picture


----------



## Edinmass (Feb 22, 2017)

Here is some of the art work that the decal on the frame was made from..........


----------



## Glassman (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: Newbie, just Acquired a Pierce Chainless Ladies Bicycle.*

Thank you all for the replies, info, estimates and offers.

I have sold the bike, the new owner requested anonymity so please don't ask who or how much. 
Thanks again, Jim


----------



## willswares1220 (Mar 3, 2017)




----------

